# Things I just made...



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 14, 2009)

I was asked by a local plus size boutique to make a bathing suit like my monokini to sell at their shop!!! This is the final product.





And this is my next project that I'm going to hopefully finish before the next chunky dunk on sunday. The fabric just arrived today so I'm going to start after class tonight!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2009)

Where do you get your fabric? I want to make myself a new swimsuit and not thrilled with JoAnn's selection of swim fabric.. I love that zebra print!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

I love that pink zebra print! Feminine, but not TOO girly. It's perfect.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2009)

Go Sasha! Hope this turns into a great new venture for you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

beautiful! congrats and good luck!


----------



## Emma (Jul 15, 2009)

It's lovely, but I'd be far too scared to wear it because of the lack of straps. I've already flashed the school children at the pool already! lol opps.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 15, 2009)

You did great making those...


----------



## kayrae (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a website for this shop? Just in case we're interested in purchasing


----------



## Isa (Jul 16, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I was asked by a local plus size boutique to make a bathing suit like my monokini to sell at their shop!!! This is the final product.



Congrats, that is so awesome. Will we see a House of Sasha one day?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay!! Thanks everyone.  The shop I'm making it for does not have a website to buy from at the moment. But once I make a few more items, I'm going to try and start up an Etsy store.  Might not be real soon, but it will happen! I'll post pics when I finish more projects. Thanks again for all the support and compliments you guys!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 16, 2009)

I would *totally* get an animal print monokini 

but i think we're aware of my sick obsession for brightly colored animal prints


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know where you can get a finished swimsuit as nice as the one shown by Sasha, but I do know a website that sells spandex blends and other stretchy fabrics. These can be used to make swimsuits or other neat outfits that stretch. Here is the site http://spandexworld.com/

And here are some samples of fabrics. If you don't sew, you can commission a suit from someone who sews.

Neat fabrics - many metallics and animal prints in neon colors. 

View attachment DSC_0217.jpg


View attachment DSC02008.jpg


View attachment DSC_0128.jpg


View attachment DSC_0099.jpg


View attachment floral.lycraDSC_0134.jpg


----------



## Buttah (Jul 16, 2009)

I LOVE IT! i would love to own one! if and when you sell them, how much would you sell them for? did you make your own pattern?

i sew as well


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually spandex world is where I got my checker pattern. So far I'm rather happy with their product. 

I bought the pattern from a fabric store. Though it was only up to a size XL so I had to size it up to fit me. But it seemed to work. 

I am selling this suit at Fat Fancy for $55. Sadly bathing suit material isn't cheap. But hopefully it's not too bad of a deal.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 16, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I am selling this suit at Fat Fancy for $55. Sadly bathing suit material isn't cheap. But hopefully it's not too bad of a deal.



$55 for a suit from *anywhere* is pretty much average. I mean, I'm talking Torrid, Avenue, Lane Bryant etc. That doesn't sound bad at all. Heck, even buying a 2 piece from Target, each piece is at least $20.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, so it turned out a little different from the original plan, but I thought about two things with the original style that might not work. 1. The strap meeting in the middle of the chest I think would create too much strain on the single strap so I moved it to the sides for better support. 2. Scrunching the middle of the top piece could possibly be lacking in support as well for someone with my size chest.

So going without any pattern and just making one up, this is the best I came out with.  Hope you guys like!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 20, 2009)

You did great making that...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love it!  I'd so totally buy one if I wasn't too chicken to wear it in public. Too bad we don't have a pool in our own backyard. Heehee. Its beautiful, Sasha! You're very talented.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks great! Are you using a serger or are you using a regular sewing machine? I usually use a zigzag stitch on my regular machine since i never quite figured out proper thread tension on my serger.


----------



## troubadours (Jul 29, 2009)

those look AWESOME. i would completely pay you to make me a wicked awesome bathing suit with either an obnoxious ugly floral print or cupcakes.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 29, 2009)

Those are REALLY cute love the prints you picked too just awesome!
Great job hope you get big doing this.OPPPS sorry.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 4, 2009)

Yay!! Thank you guys!! I'm glad you guys liked them. The ladies at the shop went gaga over them. SO hopefully they will sell soon. I made a skirt with this fun little leopard print fabric I bought. I just can't seem to sew enough lately!! lol


----------



## prettyssbbw (Aug 4, 2009)

Georgous work sasha!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, that looks great on you. You did a good job on it...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are SO. AWSOME! 

I Wish I could pick one up, Just too cute! 


..Actually, I wish I could sew, for that matter.
_[I'm a tad paranoid about sewing machines, eehh.. ]_


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 7, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> It looks great! Are you using a serger or are you using a regular sewing machine? I usually use a zigzag stitch on my regular machine since i never quite figured out proper thread tension on my serger.



Im a guy who sews....and this thread...is turning me on!
HottiMegan and MsSasha sews...wow! the best way to work the tension is to play with it until it feels right...or take it to a shop to be serviced and never touch it again.
MsSasha...im a fan!
How many more women here make clothing?


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 7, 2009)

If anyone here know of any other FA tailors?...let me know


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

i love sewing...i have sewn all my own scrubs, without patterns, for years...now mind you, they are simple designs,but regardless, they work...


so yeah, i am sure there are a lot of us womens out there that sew  

View attachment me.work.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2009)

I can sew a button on....does that count? lol 

Awesome awesome stuff Sasha!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey you did great making those. I like the sunflowers...


----------



## Tracii (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow love the print skirt that is very very cool.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 11, 2009)

so sorry Sasha, i didnt mean to derail your thread, have you made anything else lately?? I used to design a lot of clothes in my early 20s...now sewing is sooooo bloody monotonous, i love it but....


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2009)

You are so talented Sasha. I love all of your suits. Good luck with getting an Etsy store up and running. I think you will do very well with it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh I love seeing other peoples projects.  Sewing has consumed my life lately. But I friggin' love it. I love your sun flower scrubs. If I had a job where I had to wear scrubs I'd be making my own. LOVE IT!! 

I am current;y finishing up some custom orders from some lovely paysite ladies bathing suits.  Trying to do that while get my final project for my class together. I am designing a line of 10-15 articles of clothing for women age 18-35, size 14-32. We had to pick a season and make a design board. I choose fall because I am in love deep purples, gold, olive green, black, burnt orange ect. My clothes will be mostly night wear for clubbing, parties and nights out on the town.  

I just hate how on places like Old Navy they have lots of cute clothes in petite sizes and yet they can't transfer over the same pattern, cut, color in plus size beyond basic T's. So I want to take the influence of some hot couture looks and make them plus size, but still keep them affordable. lol It's a lot to incorporate into a small line. But I want to try.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 15, 2009)

good luck Sasha, i am looking forward to seeing what you do with your ideas


----------



## rainyday (Aug 15, 2009)

That's fantastic. Good luck to you!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm envious of you Sasha. I always wanted to go to school for fashion design. My mom discouraged that when i went to college. I ended up going for a marketing degree.. woohoo (not). I started designing and making my own clothing at like 11 years old. Before that I was designing and making my own barbie clothes for a few years. I haven't done much sewing since Alex was born because he gets into EVERYTHING. 

I look forward to seeing your ideas


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasha you are very talented. Good luck in your fashion adventure. When you get your own line going I'll buy from you - your stuff is beautiful!:wubu:


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sasha those are great! I love the second suit with the pink zebra, but I would have to say because pink is my FAV color! I would love to know if they set up and etsy account and if your would be making more stuff? I really wish that I knew how to sew because I would make myself clothes all the time!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 30, 2009)

I just found out the two bathing suits I made to sell at Fat Fancy sold this weekend!  I'm super excited and it's making me work on more ideas tonight. I love being inspired! lol


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 18, 2009)

omg! I love your swim suits! If I wish I could wear them, but there is no way I'm going out of the house with out being fully covered. Plus, I rarely go swimming. I love them any way!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I for one can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 19, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Yay!! Thanks everyone.  The shop I'm making it for does not have a website to buy from at the moment. But once I make a few more items, I'm going to try and start up an Etsy store.  Might not be real soon, but it will happen! I'll post pics when I finish more projects. Thanks again for all the support and compliments you guys!




I <3 your work, I hope that when you start up your store you will ship internationally


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 29, 2009)

Alrighty!  Been a while since I posted any projects, and I have had a few lately, not to mention I had my final project in my fashion design class. So this will be a little photo heavy, but I hope you guys dig it!

This is an asymmetrical shirt I made. I had to size the pattern up from an XL and so the whole thing got bigger including the length. SO it works well as a shirt when the longer side gets pulled up. And this is what is looks like.




But this is it when its all pulled down on the one side. Its becomes a bit of a dress which was a nice surprise. Just imagine it with a black elastic belt under the bust. I couldn't find it the day I took the pic.




Next was a jacket/shrug. I had about 5 yards of this green jersey knit fabric and decided to give it a shot. No sizing up needed. The pattern goes to a 32, thank god.  









These are some of the fabrics I picked up at Fabric Depot. The comic looking one is lycra but an amazing girl gave me the idea that it should be used as the top of a tank dress. So thats my next big project. The other fabrics are jersey knits to use on more dresses and shrug jackets.


----------



## Paul (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Sasha. I love your sewing projects. You have a talent for sewing. I have attempted to sew with jersey knit with little success. (The seams alway bunch up.) Please post more pictures of other projects, please.



MsSasha said:


> Alrighty!  Been a while since I posted any projects, and I have had a few lately, not to mention I had my final project in my fashion design class. So this will be a little photo heavy, but I hope you guys dig it!
> 
> This is an asymmetrical shirt I made. I had to size the pattern up from an XL and so the whole thing got bigger including the length. SO it works well as a shirt when the longer side gets pulled up. And this is what is looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 30, 2009)

You did great making those. You really should try making & selling some of your stuff. I bet other folks would be interested. Particularly the top/dress...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 29, 2009)

Most recent creation. A tank dress that I made from scratch without a pattern. Twas fun!








Sorry for the poor quality of photo. I wanted to show off the sleeveless top.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Nov 30, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Most recent creation. A tank dress that I made from scratch without a pattern. Twas fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG That's so cute Sasha!! I've wanted one of those but the ones I tried on don't seem flattering at all- but the cut of this suits you SO well! Amazing job!! :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, you did really good making that. I bet you could make some and sell them & they would sell...


----------



## Tina (Dec 2, 2009)

The shrug is fab, Sasha. They all are, but I covet the shrug, in black stretch velvet.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> Hey, you did really good making that. I bet you could make some and sell them & they would sell...



you could be her first customer, cherylharrell!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe when I get some dough. Things are kinda tight around here and I have to save up to get a few things from Woman Within and Roamans that I am dying to have...


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh My Gawwwd. That zebra print swimsuit is fan-freaking-tastic. Have you set up an Etsy shop yet? I *want* one!!


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohmygod those suits are sexy. Want. Can't wait to see them in action and also on etsy so I can has!


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 18, 2010)

I posted too soon and half-asleep but I also wanted to say double-wow on the comic print tank-dress. Those colors look great on you, and that print is a really funky take on the tank-dress trend.


----------



## Malarkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Indeed some good stuff is in the works! My sewing machines are dead (and have been for a while) but I got pictures of hats that i've made-does this count? :batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 28, 2010)

Malarkey said:


> Indeed some good stuff is in the works! My sewing machines are dead (and have been for a while) but I got pictures of hats that i've made-does this count? :batting:



*YES I LIKE HATS..show me show me

and MsSasha...your dress creations are fabulous*


----------



## Malarkey (Mar 29, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YES I LIKE HATS..show me show me
> 
> and MsSasha...your dress creations are fabulous*



I've just posted this photo in the Recent pictures thread not too long ago. Hopefully I wont get yelled at for posting it more than the once! Anyhow-this is one of the hats that I recently made-I really need to get more photos of all my hair/hat stuff up! 

View attachment gold hat1.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2010)

Malarkey said:


> I've just posted this photo in the Recent pictures thread not too long ago. Hopefully I wont get yelled at for posting it more than the once! Anyhow-this is one of the hats that I recently made-I really need to get more photos of all my hair/hat stuff up!



*so cool...yes more photos *


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, you did a good job making that hat. You ought to sell some. I bet some folks on here would want one...


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2010)

Earlier I fell asleep and I dreamed that folks on here were asking you where you got the hat at to make that hat with. Strange dream huh? I may as well ask where you found the hat part at...


----------



## Darling Nickie (Mar 30, 2010)

SO I just basicaly skimed throught the posts and saw all the awesome stuff you made. However downfall to skimming. I didnt read weather or not you sell stuff like this to others. Girl I am going nuts in my little indiana town and have been seriously considering loosing weight just so i can find/ wear cute clothes. I would purchace the hell out of your clothes they are soooo cute!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 31, 2010)

Darling Nickie said:


> SO I just basicaly skimed throught the posts and saw all the awesome stuff you made. However downfall to skimming. I didnt read weather or not you sell stuff like this to others. Girl I am going nuts in my little indiana town and have been seriously considering loosing weight just so i can find/ wear cute clothes. I would purchace the hell out of your clothes they are soooo cute!



Aww thanks hun! I don't have any clothing for sale right now, but I am currently taking classes so I can learn more technical aspects of sewing and pattern making to eventually have my own etsy page where I can sell clothes. I will keep you posted about it sweetie!


----------



## DesireeDevine (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to say... I can NEVER find suits that fit me off the rack because of my height and shape. I would be honored to rock one of yours, when and if you would have time to make one for me... I think you are uber talented!

Much LoVe!


----------



## ukmaledate (Apr 1, 2010)

Great to see, designers making sexy and bold clothing for the larger lady. It really adds a dimension to you curves. Don't ever stop. 

Its been a constant frustration for me when shopping for a larger woman to find something that really shows her off to her fullest. 

I'm very proud of admiring larger women and wish they had the clothes and innovative designers to show them off at there best. Cant wait to show you off in these.

Look forward to seeing them being modelled as they should be. Bigger is better!


----------



## Malarkey (Apr 13, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so cool...yes more photos *



I missed this post! Sorry knee deep in school work at the moment :blush:
and Thank you!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Apr 13, 2010)

SERIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE  damn i wish i had that talent


----------



## cupcakediva (May 23, 2010)

[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]wow i love all of the outfits


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been so busy with school and the projects for finals I haven't been able to do much for myself. But with class being over I was able to get back into it all. Here are some of my recent projects. 

There are only a few of the reusable grocery bags I've made. They have a hidden pouch inside. So you flip it inside out, fold it up and it compacts into a small pouch fitting on my purse perfectly. 









And I only made the chain part of this. I saw it on a craft blog and it was super easy. I might add some more chains or lengthen the back. But I think it turned out decent.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jun 13, 2010)

MsSasha said:


> I've been so busy with school and the projects for finals I haven't been able to do much for myself. But with class being over I was able to get back into it all. Here are some of my recent projects.
> 
> There are only a few of the reusable grocery bags I've made. They have a hidden pouch inside. So you flip it inside out, fold it up and it compacts into a small pouch fitting on my purse perfectly.
> 
> ...



Those grocery bags are soooo cute.. and functional. Here in so cal, they are talking about charging per bag at the grocery store. I forget what it was but since CA is going bankrupt, they are trying anything to bring in money!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 14, 2010)

ByRoSwim said:


> Those grocery bags are soooo cute.. and functional. Here in so cal, they are talking about charging per bag at the grocery store. I forget what it was but since CA is going bankrupt, they are trying anything to bring in money!



We've been getting charged 5 to 10 cents per bag here in Canada for years. Most grocery stores have been doing it but now places like Zellers, K-Mart, WalMart, etc, are doing it as well. So reusable bags are practically a must unless you need the bags for dog poo or something. Now they've got fancy looking ones for sale with prints and stuff. Some made out of only recycled water bottles. But the charge for plastic bags at the cash has been around here forever. People don't seem to mind paying for bags, either, but lots are getting on the bandwgon for reusable ones because they're making cute ones now. I know I'm doing it more often, lol.


----------



## ssflbelle (Jun 14, 2010)

These are so cute, how are they holding up? I use the reusable ones from the grocery store but they charge $1.00 a bag and after a few months they do get worn out. Charging for the plastic bags wow not down here. Hope that doesn't happen here as there are many times I forget to bring the reusable ones with me.


----------



## sarie (Jun 15, 2010)

so much talent in this thread! i make a lot of hair accessories to make my generally boring hair a bit more fun. this is one of my favourites! also pictured, a kimono that my mother and i collaborated on for my geisha halloween costume. we were pretty proud of it. finally this tam, one of my first knitting projects. yay fellow craftyfaces! 

View attachment 94302367.jpg


View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment tam.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 16, 2010)

Love all of those, Sarie - do you have a pattern for the hat? Would love to knit one.


----------



## sarie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Love all of those, Sarie - do you have a pattern for the hat? Would love to knit one.



thanks so much! find the pattern link listed below :> i made mine a bit longer than suggested so that it'd be slightly floppier! happy knitting!

http://droppedastitch.blogspot.com/2007/10/tweedy-tam.html


----------



## sarie (Jul 13, 2010)

i saw these earrings on 80s purple and fell in love with them for some reason. they were 50usd or something equally absurd, so i took it upon myself to re create them (for something like 12usd!). i dont think tampa was ready for them when they had their debut on friday, but i got a couple of compliments!

i included the 80s purp image for the purpose of comparing 

View attachment chonga.JPG


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2010)

sarie said:


> i dont think tampa was ready for them when they had their debut on friday,



you made me laugh.


----------



## sarie (Sep 9, 2010)

these are both pretty weirdy. don't judge me!

another pair of earrings (hairrings!) inspired by a million dollar pair on 80s purple. these have actually given me pretty good PR. i have a couple of pairs and i'm currently experimenting with hair dye to get the tips of a pair the perfect minty greeeeeen <3

the other is a seedpod from a guanacaste tree. a close friend gave me one of these long ago because he knew that i liked them. well, the original broke, so i had him bring me another pod and i made another necklace :> 

View attachment guana.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm loving the seedpod pendant.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah!  It looks almost like a heart there.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2010)

sarie, the earrings make me feel very gaga.


----------



## sarie (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks, ladies! i'll never be as funkyfresh as gaga, but i'll totally take that as a compliment!


----------



## sarie (Oct 4, 2010)

i finally made an earring to my liking - similar to one that i saw on romi (of 'the real l word fame'). i've included a picture of the inspiration as well as my rendition. i'm quite happy with it for now, but i'm sure i can do better! 

View attachment photo5.JPG


View attachment romy.JPG


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 4, 2010)

Oooh sarie, they are lovely!


----------



## sarie (Oct 26, 2010)

thankyouthankyou gingembre! i cant wait to make moree 
___

here is my attempt at the tea length tulle skirt by ouma (etsy). i'll post pictures of it on my bod shortly (and in better light!), for anyone who is interested. it was a relatively painless process. the most difficult parts were just generally trying to tame the tulle at the beginning of the project before anything was sewn. i made this to wear to my birthday party this weekend :> 

View attachment skirt.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm not done putting dots on it and need to attach the ribbon sash but that's my costume. I finished it at 11pm tonight. I'm supposed to be Bo Peep from Toy Story...


----------



## Paul (Oct 28, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> i'm not done putting dots on it and need to attach the ribbon sash but that's my costume. I finished it at 11pm tonight. I'm supposed to be Bo Peep from Toy Story...


Your a cute Bo-Peep Megan!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 29, 2010)

That really suits you. Since I'm going to the beach Sata with my folks for 2 weeks, I'll have no way to get to a harvest festival. So I probably won't dress for halloween. Oh well...


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks guys  I put some more dots on and a few more details and will post photos tomorrow. We didn't get any today of me. (i'm usually the one taking photos)

Cheryl, i hope you have fun at the beach. We just got back from a night on the coast


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks! We plan to have fun. I brought a bunc of crocheting and knitting with me. I am working on crocheting and knitting some plus sized headbands in addition to the stuff I am making my folks for Christmas like afhgans and pillows...


----------



## sarie (Jun 13, 2011)

i saw these awesome leg chains on etsy and thought that i would try to make one for myself. i just started wearing shorts, like, yesterday, so may as well go big or go home! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## mel (Jun 13, 2011)

sarie said:


> i saw these awesome leg chains on etsy and thought that i would try to make one for myself. i just started wearing shorts, like, yesterday, so may as well go big or go home!



wow,,very cool. I am diggin it!!


----------



## sarie (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks, mel!


----------

